# gurgling sump



## macskee (May 17, 2009)

i just fired up my 20 gallon wet dry sump setup. it is for a all glass 90 gallon with built in overflow. i am using the all glass pipe kit as well. it is making a gurgling sound it seems every 15 seconds or so. my drain hose is looped because it was too log but i was told that should not be the problem. i have heard making the air flow hole in the top would help. any insight on this problem is helpful, thanks.


----------



## little dutch (Sep 22, 2009)

depending on what your setup looks like, there are a few tricks you can do to stop the gurgling. Back pressure and sucking air down the stand up pipe are the two likely culprits.

I have not experienced a back pressure problem, but that could be an issue. Modifying it so you have less pipe under water in the sump is the solution to that; looking for about an inch and a half. 

If it is sucking air, raising the stand up pipe usually solves the problem. If that is not an option, you can build a cap (a gurgle buster) over the stand up pipe as a do it yourself fix to stop air from gurgling. try doing searches on "Hofers Gurgle Buster" and see if that would work. There are others, Hofers is just the name I remember.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

do you have pics on the set up?
is id a drilled tank, or overflow box?

could be cavitation


----------

